# Self-help Goals for 2012



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to learn how to meditate, as well as try self-hypnosis and read some books on philosophy in order to find a more peaceful state of mind. 

What about you guys?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Make that goal SMART


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> Make that goal SMART


?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm going to TRY to make an effort to relax more, and of course be more initiative/assertive in any social engagement(s).


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

Start on something that could lead to a career:

- career advisor?
- volunteer/interview people in areas of interest
- look at college courses
- try and reestablish my last resume contact


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

BlazingLazer said:


> I'm going to TRY to make an effort to relax more, and of course be more initiative/assertive in any social engagement(s).


Yeah, I need to do that, too. I have a problem with being uptight, tense, anxious, etc. ALL the time.

Plus I am not very initiative or assertive. I usually wait for people to approach me or start a conversation with me. Maybe sometimes other people are waiting for the same thing to happen to them. Maybe they are waiting for someone, too. Maybe I'll be that someone!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

read and write


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Grapefruits said:


> Yeah, I need to do that, too. I have a problem with being uptight, tense, anxious, etc. ALL the time.


Yep, same. I have to try to find some effective ways to relax without the use of meds. Anxiety has been really making it tough for me to live life with any sort of relaxation or comfort.



> Plus I am not very initiative or assertive. I usually wait for people to approach me or start a conversation with me. Maybe sometimes other people are waiting for the same thing to happen to them. Maybe they are waiting for someone, too. Maybe I'll be that someone!


Neither have I been for the longest time. I've begun to take initiative moreso lately within the past year. Hasn't always worked, but those times it did gave me hope and made me feel like I can contribute something of worth (including simply giving myself some worth).

"_Maybe I'll be that someone!_"

I really like the way you stated this. This is what I try to go by as well.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

SMART means Specific Measurable Attainable Realistic Timely


----------

